# Magia General > Lo Mejor y lo peor >  Cabeza colgando

## chuchenager

Buenas noches compañeros,

Después de ponerme un poco al día y ver los capítulos de este nuevo programa de magia de antena 3 que comentabais por aquí en el foro hay un juego que me ha llamado la atención que ya había visto anteriormente pero no le había prestado atención ya que pensaba que no seria de gran impacto entre la gente.

El juego en si es este:

Craziest Scare/Prank Trick Ever! Magician Sneezes Head Off! - YouTube

Tiene derechos de autor o se lo puede construir uno mismo ? No se de quien es ni nada al respecto.

También me gustaría saber la opinión de alguien que lo tenga y lo utilice!

Gracias

----------


## pableton

Yo se lo vi hacer a Yunke en Nada X aquí y la gente enloquecía.

----------


## chuchenager

Nadie puede aportarme nada de ayuda  :Confused:  

Gracias

----------


## pableton

Creo que sí los tiene y que se vende. Cyril lo hace entre otros

Por otro lado, parece viable su construcción

----------


## ovart

Por lo que yo tengo entendido, la versión original es de Cyril Takayama, luego otros magos lo adaptaron.

En cuanto a los derechos, supongo que lo tendrá ese producto en concreto, pero no resulta difícil ver como funciona y hacer algo similar.

La verdad es que se lo vi a Yunque hace algun tiempo y tenia pensando hacerlo para este Halloween.

----------


## Lukan

Alex, sé q el hilo lleva tiempo pero si sigues interesado te puedo contar detalles. Aunque supongo q ya lo habrás solucionado =)

----------


## chuchenager

> Alex, sé q el hilo lleva tiempo pero si sigues interesado te puedo contar detalles. Aunque supongo q ya lo habrás solucionado =)



Buenassssss Pedritooo!! Pues la verdad que llegue a fabricármelo pero no me gusto el resultado así que no lo llegue ni a presentarlo!

----------


## MentalTricky

Tiene un fuerte impacto, sobre todo si lo usas como complemento y no como uno de los trucos principales, aunque claro puede tener su incomodidad ya me entiendes

----------

